# MP Soap straws



## jean1C (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi everyone!
I was trying to make some embeds today for a mimosa drink soap that I was planning. I want to make something that looks like drinking straws
My thought was to use some M & P and roll it. I thought my 1st try came out too thick....then my second try was too hard and cracked when I tried to roll it thinly. 
Any ideas? Maybe I should make a loaf and shave it into large curls?
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## lsg (Jun 19, 2013)

Why not buy those fat drinking straws and pour M & P into them. When it sets up, just peel away the straw. You can also pour a sheet of M & P, using a lined cookie sheet or cake pan, and cut it into long strips.


----------



## jean1C (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank YOU! I knew someone would have an idea! 
I thought about the strips and that is what I was doing to begin with (attempt #2) they just didn't look like straws.


----------



## Candybee (Jun 19, 2013)

There is a mold for crayon M&P soaps. I've got one and they work great. When you make the straws you could tilt the mold, add a layer of white, then a layer of red and repeat over and over until you fill the mold. Voila, straws!


----------

